# Coding Splint with lacerations and I&D



## mlh2000ku (Sep 10, 2012)

Patient came into ER with laceration of the thumb.  The ER doc repaired the laceration the then applied a finger splint.  Is it apprpriate to code the laceration repair along with the finger splint or is the splint included in the laceration cpt code?

Also can I code a splint application with an I&D for same location?


----------



## uma.viba (Apr 17, 2014)

*can I code a splint application with an I&D for same location?*

can I code a splint application with an I&D for same location?


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 17, 2014)

CPT guidelines state when applying casts/splints when surgical treatment is involved on the same DOS, they bundle and are not reportable separately.

Not sure why a splint is needed with an I&D (not to say that it can't), that does not seem to be restorative care.  I would need to know what body part to check the CPT codes to verify.  More information is needed for that question.


----------

